# painted the hubcaps



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Im just coming around to do this but I painted my hubcaps black in tell I get new rims. I did this about 4 months ago and they held up really well. so im making a thread to show everyone. 

1 take the hubcap off the car and turn it around to see the other side. look for the 2 pins and pust them together to release the gold chevy sign. 2 take the plastic cover bolt of the hubcap by pushing them. 3. Grab the paint and paint really easy.


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

Plastidip needs to be sprayed on thick. Otherwise it won't peel off. Not too thick to cause runs but definetly need multiple layers. They look good though...for hubcaps :clap:


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

I can't wait to get rims!! This was just a temporary thing


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

got_boost said:


> Plastidip needs to be sprayed on thick. Otherwise it won't peel off. Not too thick to cause runs but definetly need multiple layers. They look good though...for hubcaps :clap:


It wasn't plastidip. It was rustoleum for plastic.


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

boats4life said:


> It wasn't plastidip. It was rustoleum for plastic.


So it is :uhh:
I didn't open the picture lol. Guess I should've known since plastidip is a blue can. Thought Rustoleum made their own version though.


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

Yes. looks awesome for hubcaps! i might have to do it


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

looks great but i don't know if rustoleom will withstand road conditions lol


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

It's lasting this long so im ok


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

I suppose it helps that you don't have to worry about road salt and crap down there in Florida.


----------



## VGT (Oct 9, 2011)

You've got some electrical tape on your car.


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lol that's 3m Vinal high gloss decal. Close lol


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I would never paint my hubcaps lol. Im hoping to hit every bonus the couple of months ahead and get me a nice set. Black on Black cruze all day.

You will look freaking sweet with black rims btw.


----------



## VGT (Oct 9, 2011)

Chefmaster87 said:


> Lol that's *3m Vinal* high gloss decal.* Close* lol












Very.


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm also trying to get black rims in a couple months I hope sooner!! VGT. I don't know they made tape like that pretty cool but no I didn't use electrical tape


----------

